# Looking For An Adult GSD - Evansville, Indiana



## arabian_nights

Hi everyone --

I have been reading your forums for a while but decided today to go ahead and register. I have been actively searching for an adult rescue German Shepherd Dog in the Evansville, Indiana and surrounding areas.

I am very experienced in handling the breed and have had them all of my life. I grew up in the Middle East with uncles in the military so not only did I have GS companions but would retire military K9s as well.

Since moving to the states I have been missing having a dog in the home and would love to open my doors for a rescue. The only catch is I do have a rescued cat but she's more like a dog who walks around wagging her tail and doesn't mind other animals at all.

Does anybody know someone or a rescue dog in the area in need of a loving, permanent home?

EDIT: I'd also like to mention that I have already been through the surrounding rescues but most of the dogs are not available to homes with any cats.


----------



## arabian_nights

I feel a little silly adding this but hey better to be safe than sorry right haha...I wrote rescue but that doesn't limit it if you know of someone who needs to rehome as well the only points I have are that I am looking for an adult more so than a younger puppy and they have to be okay with cats (at least okay enough to not make her an afternoon snack).


----------



## onyx'girl

Have you looked on Petfinder? I see many GSD's in a 100 mile radius, this one is in a shelter near me...he's gorgeous!
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Allegan, MI | Cesar


----------



## arabian_nights

onyx'girl said:


> Have you looked on Petfinder? I see many GSD's in a 100 mile radius, this one is in a shelter near me...he's gorgeous!
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Allegan, MI | Cesar


Wow he's GORGEOUS but he's really far from us...7 1/2 hours away. Anyone willing to meet or transport this beautiful boy to Evansville, Indiana?


----------



## WarrantsWifey

You can contact the rescue and see what their policy is.....


----------



## arabian_nights

Unfortunately it's not a rescue it's a shelter I talked to the shelter today and told them I want to get him out of there however onxy'girl are you or anyone in your area willing to help transport?


----------



## gsdraven

arabian_nights, welcome to the board. It's really great that you want to adopt. I would urge you to take a look at this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-you-know-where-dog-going-w-rhayas-post.html before coordinating transport. You should make sure to do reference checks on anyone that offers to help you transport this dog. 

*Reminder to anyone that offers to help people that we only know via the internet to do complete reference/background checks before committing to transporting or pulling a dog. *

arabian, this is nothing against you personally, we've just seen what can happen when this very important step is skipped because we don't want to see an animal suffer. There are fates worse than being in a shelter.


----------



## arabian_nights

gsdraven of course you are absolutely right. Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## arabian_nights

I spoke to the adoption coordinator about Cesar and she is anxious to get my application rolling and have a decision by tomorrow; however he is 7 1/2 hours away from me which is just too far.

Does anyone have any ideas on transport?


----------



## onyx'girl

If you can get approved by your local rescue with a home check, I would be happy to assist in pulling and doing the first leg of transport. 
HOWEVER.....I have been burned in the past doing this, so I am very skeptical doing this with someone that isn't affilitated with a reputable rescue. 
If you can arrange references with a rescue and get their ok that you'd be cleared, I think there would be others here that would step up and help with a leg transporting or you can get with a transport agency for help.


----------



## arabian_nights

onyx'girl said:


> If you can get approved by your local rescue with a home check, I would be happy to assist in pulling and doing the first leg of transport.
> HOWEVER.....I have been burned in the past doing this, so I am very skeptical doing this with someone that isn't affilitated with a reputable rescue.
> If you can arrange references with a rescue and get their ok that you'd be cleared, I think there would be others here that would step up and help with a leg transporting or you can get with a transport agency for help.


That sounds great! We're waiting to hear back. The other issue that I discussed with the adoption coordinator was how it's a little unfortunate that we would not be able to meet him beforehand. This is a little bit of a concern to me because he was a stray who they found wandering so not only do they not have any background knowledge but when asked if he had been personality-tested or at least tested around other dogs/cats they had not even done that.  I'm sure they would beforehand of course...

I also found a little girl at a rescue here in my city I will be taking a look at tomorrow afternoon. If anyone knows of any rescues they have gone through before and trust in the Midwest area that would be appreciated as well! 

Thank you for all of your help so far.


----------



## gsdraven

arabian_nights said:


> when asked if he had been personality-tested or at least tested around other dogs/cats they had not even done that.  I'm sure they would beforehand of course...


Please don't assume they will do that, make sure you ask. If they do one, I would want to speak directly to the person who did the assessment. What would you do if you got the dog to you and it didn't work out?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Jamie has some great posts here. 

I do not personally know these rescues, their policies or how good they may be - the first one I have heard good things about though she is not in Indiana:
Mississippi Valley German Shepherd Dog Rescue, Inc
 Contact: Norma Jewell
1130 27th Street309-797-0873

*Indiana*


German Shepherd Rescue of Central Indiana
 Contact: Melody MillerFranklin, IN 46131
317-736-0446


Guardian German Shepherd Rescue Northeast Indiana
 Contact: Paneerak Berthelsen
260-319-1099

There is also Echo: Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue for white GSDs.

  Snow (IN)  
White German Shepherd 
Medium, 
Adult 
 Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue  
Cedar Lake, IN

 
 
 Foxy (IN)  
White German Shepherd 
Medium, 
Adult 
 Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue  
Cedar Lake, IN


----------



## arabian_nights

gsdraven said:


> Please don't assume they will do that, make sure you ask. If they do one, I would want to speak directly to the person who did the assessment. What would you do if you got the dog to you and it didn't work out?


Yes of course. The adoption coordinator assured me that they would be doing this today and will be calling me back. She said she would be there personally when they conduct it.

I don't really believe in the term "not working out". I told them just to test him and to give me all the information they can about him. I also requested a video if possible. They said he does have some territorial issues when he's in his kennel area or crate but once you get him out he wags his tail and is very loving. I told them I'd be willing to work with him on whatever he needs just to inform me. Will update all of you when I get a call back today.

Jean thanks for the links I'm taking a look at them now. 

Thank you to everyone.


----------



## RebelGSD

I posted some suggestions on the thread with th CA dogs.


----------



## Rerun

Melody Miller hasn't done rescue in years, she shut down several years back. Have never heard of the others and I'd be wary of them.


----------



## Rerun

Sorry, didn't see echo listed -yes they have a good rep.


----------



## bodie_broadus

Sent you a private message, arabian, about my GSD.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Have you contacted the rescue about your boy bodie?

So there's Echo and then Norma's rescue to check out OP.


----------



## arabian_nights

bodie_broadus said:


> Sent you a private message, arabian, about my GSD.


Bodie I sent you one back


----------



## arabian_nights

Quick question for everyone: is it possible to call a local humane society/shelter and ask them to do a home visit so as to be a reference? Would they usually do something like this since I know they are very busy...

I know that a rescue might but there are none in my area. I went to one the other day only to find out it wasn't really a rescue but a woman at her home. I don't think a rescue further away would offer their time to come all the way to me if I'm not going to be taking one of their dogs.

What other facilities would be qualified to do something like this so as to be able to have not only personal references but professional so as to be deemed a suitable adopter?


----------



## RebelGSD

You should try the Humane Society. They are not required to do it, but they might. Maybe you can offer a donation to the HS as a thank you. If the person at home does rescue, she could do it as well.


----------



## arabian_nights

onyx'girl said:


> Have you looked on Petfinder? I see many GSD's in a 100 mile radius, this one is in a shelter near me...he's gorgeous!
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Allegan, MI | Cesar


onyx'girl thanks for this link. The adoption coordinator got ahold of me earlier in the week and told me everything has been approved for Cesar. Another family adopted him but had to bring him back the next day; they had 3 little kids that were pulling on his tail and ears and he growled at them.

Right now all of my paperwork has gone through with them and I have been approved I am just waiting to fax them the neuter contract and we'll be good to go  meeting a volunteer halfway to pick him up.

Thanks to everyone for all your help!


----------



## onyx'girl

I hope he is a good match for you...they did a temperament test on him before placement? I know this shelter is mostly volunteer, so I really hope he is going to a good place where he can blossom! Please update? And I would set up some training soon, it does help with bonding.

Oh, and thanks for adopting a shelter dog! I wish you the best, Cesar is very handsome.


----------



## arabian_nights

onyx'girl said:


> I hope he is a good match for you...they did a temperament test on him before placement? I know this shelter is mostly volunteer, so I really hope he is going to a good place where he can blossom! Please update? And I would set up some training soon, it does help with bonding.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for adopting a shelter dog! I wish you the best, Cesar is very handsome.


Yes they actually did more than one. They said he scored a C-B and needs a German Shepherd savvy owner he's extremely well behaved just has a bit of a dominance issue which will be worked on. I've already called a trainer I trust in my area and will start working with him as soon as he's settled.

Yes of course I'll update  The only issue we're having is transport. We can't find anyone who'll transport him. He has all of his shots but he's not neutered and that's an issue we've been coming across. The transport we went through won't transfer him across state lines without him being neutered. I've already prepaid and scheduled his neuter here.

Anyone have any suggestions? They said they'd meet me at the Michigan border but that's still 6 1/2 hours away, SO far.


----------



## wildo

arabian_nights said:


> They said they'd meet me at the Michigan border *but that's still 6 1/2 hours away, SO far*.


Are you being facetious?


----------



## arabian_nights

wildo said:


> Are you being facetious?


Not at all considering the tornados that just went through here and took out our power for 2 days. I told them I'd be willing to meet them if the weather was clear (and looks like it might be) but I didn't want to take the chance of running into that type of storm on the road. 

Fortunately it looks like we might be in the clear.


----------



## arabian_nights

Transport has been arranged for Cesar; he should be arriving tonight or tomorrow depending on if the woman doing the middle leg will drive straight through or spend the night on the road. We're so excited and trying to get things ready so that Cesar will have a nice welcome home 

Will update everyone and get some pictures as soon as he's settled. If he comes tonight I'll be leaving around midnight to start the final stretch so we won't be back until late.


----------

